# identifier une personne à partir de l'IP



## Abd Salam (5 Juin 2016)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais comprendre comment il est possible d'identifier quelqu'un à partir de son adresse IP.

Théoriquement, il paraît que c'est impossible... et c'est probablement impossible sur un plan technique purement informatique.
(il ne s'agit pas d'un exploit informatique ?!?)

Bref, la question est comment relier une adresse IP à une personne ?...

Je suppose que seul le FAI peut communiquer cette information ?


----------



## kaos (5 Juin 2016)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais comprendre comment il est possible d'identifier quelqu'un à partir de son adresse IP.
> 
> ...



Tout a fait ! Seul une demande judiciaire peut relier une IP à une personne (celle de l’abonnement)
Il y a aussi l'adresse MAC de la carte réseau (rien a voir avec Apple) celle ci est propre à l'ordinateur mais il est parfois possible de changer cette adresse. C'est bien plus précis et nominatif (exemple d'une personne utilisant un point d’accès wifi) dans ce cas l'IP indique seulement le routeur, l'adresse MAC devient plus intéressante.

On peut aussi utiliser des sites de localisation mais c'est approximatif car ça donne la point de raccordement ou le nœud je sais plus le nom http://www.localiser-ip.com/


----------



## Abd Salam (5 Juin 2016)

kaos a dit:


> On peut aussi utiliser des sites de localisation mais c'est approximatif car ça donne la point de raccordement ou le nœud je sais plus le nom http://www.localiser-ip.com/



J'ai probablement très mal formulé ma question...

Donc par quel moyen illégal une personne  peut-elle connaitre le nom de quelqu'un à partir de son adresse IP ?

En ayant une relation quelque part (une connaissance bien placée) ?...


----------



## kaos (5 Juin 2016)

Abd Salam a dit:


> J'ai probablement très mal formulé ma question...
> 
> Donc par quel moyen illégal une personne  peut-elle connaitre le nom de quelqu'un à partir de son adresse IP ?
> 
> En ayant une relation quelque part (une connaissance bien placée) ?...



Il est interdit d'aborder ce genre de sujet sur le forum du t'en doute bien ....


----------



## Abd Salam (5 Juin 2016)

Je ne demande pas la solution technique, évidemment !
(aucune mauvaise intention de ma part et je sais que je suis pas sur un site de hackers)

J'essaie de comprendre comment certains font.


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Abd Salam (5 Juin 2016)

Je rajoute que ce type de silence mets en danger les simples utilisateurs comme moi...

Tandis que les connaisseurs peuvent agir en toute tranquillité !

Je ne demande pas la procédure concrète et détaillée... juste quelques éléments de réponse !


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## kaos (5 Juin 2016)

J'ai deja quelques trucs mais je ne suis pas du tout pointu sur le sujet.

par exemple OSX posséde un outil assez puissant mais il à été un peu caché dans El capitan, c'est l'utilitaire réseau
il est dans coreservices







Certaines distributions Linux comme Kalinux sont orientées administrateurs réseaux avec sont lot de logiciels sympa.
_Mais dans la plupart des cas, les hack's se font avec une simple console et un navigateur, on es loin des films hein _

Voici le blog bien connu de Korben ou tu trouveras pas mal d'articles sur le hacking
http://korben.info/


----------



## Locke (6 Juin 2016)

Par défaut, tu n'auras pas tout avec le n° d'IP et bien surtout l'adresse n'est pas mentionnée. Il faut utiliser un service qui est un WHOIS, cherche avec Google et selon le nom de domaine ou de l'IP, certaines informations seront visibles ou pas.

Par exemple, pour MacG, je connais le nom, prénom, adresse de la personne qui à souscrit un abonnement pour MacG, ainsi que l'hébergeur et son FAI.

Pour un particulier, bien souvent les informations précises sur le nom ou l'adresse ne figurent pas, car non renseignées par le demandeur. On aura donc quasiment comme nom un pseudo, pas d'adresse, mais apparaitra le n° d'IP ainsi que le nom de son FAI et c'est tout. Inutile d'aller plus loin, tu n'auras jamais toutes les informations légales qui ne peuvent être obtenues que par une commission rogatoire dans le cadre d'une enquête de police.


----------



## r e m y (6 Juin 2016)

Un WhoIs sur un nom de domaine (MacG.co par exemple) te permet de connaître les coordonnnees de celui qui a déposé le nom de domaine. C'est différent d'une adresse IP. 

L'adresse IP d'un particulier est attribuée à la volée par le FAI. Une adresse IP permet d'identifier le FAI et le concentrateur  sur lequel il est raccordé. Mais pour avoir l'identité du particulier en question, seul le FAI peut le retrouver (et encore...ca permet d'identifier la box ayant obtenu l'adresse IP en question. Si un voisin s'est connecté à la box en wifi, personne ne peut le savoir )


----------



## daffyb (6 Juin 2016)

Le social reverse engineering t'apprendra tout ce qu'il te faut.
C'est ce qui est le plus efficace !
En partant d'infos comme :
habitant à Nancy ou plutot Malzeville
et se connectant avec un abonnement wanadoo​


----------



## Abd Salam (8 Juin 2016)

daffyb a dit:


> Le social reverse engineering t'apprendra tout ce qu'il te faut.



Non, rien de tout cela, en fait.

La personne ne connaît que l'IP (au départ).

J'opterais pour quelqu'un qui peut avoir accès à des fichiers de FAI normalement dans le cadre de son travail... et qui se permet de consulter et de divulguer certaines info de manière extra-judiciaire ensuite.


----------



## kaos (8 Juin 2016)

Après reste la solution des Tarots et madame soleil qui sait


----------

